# Devil's Dictionary



## Alpha (Jun 26, 2008)

I thought it would be fun to start a devil's dictionary with photography terms. I'll kick it off with a few definitions:

*Strobist*- One who thinks he/she can conquer the ****ing universe with e/i-TTL and defies anyone to disagree. 

*Second Shooter*- A wedding photographers *****.

*Professional*- One who calls him/herself a professional.

*GWC*- a) Guy With Camera
b) One who poses as a photographer in order to photograph nude or semi-nude women and then masturbates to his own portfolio.

*MWC*- a) Mom With Camera
b) Someone who excitedly explains how cute the photo of her child playing with a dog turd in the back yard is.
c) Someone who only takes photos of their children.

*D40*- Camera named after 40 things its terrible at shooting.


----------



## Alpha (Jun 26, 2008)

*APS-C*- Almost Professional Sensor in my Camera


----------



## Alpha (Jun 26, 2008)

*Crop Factor*- Nietzschean reversal of the phrase "Crap Factor." Ex. "This photo will be 1.6x as crappy as a full-frame shot."


----------



## Alpha (Jun 26, 2008)

*MF*- Commonly used acronym for Medium Format, originally used as an abbreviation for Mother ****er!, the most common exclamation when one ruins a frame on a 12-15 shot roll of film.


----------



## craig (Jun 26, 2008)

Photog- Childs version of photographer. Primarily used by a generation that feels spelling out the whole word or phrase is too time consuming.

Picture- The word people use when they have not figured out that they are taking a photograph.

)'(


----------



## seamus14 (Jun 26, 2008)

craig said:


> Photog- Childs version of photographer. Primarily used by a generation that feels spelling out the whole word or phrase is too time consuming.
> 
> Picture- The word people use when they have not figured out that they are taking a photograph.
> 
> )'(




It seems even photog is far too much to type for some as I've seen "tog" used .


----------



## craig (Jun 26, 2008)

You are correct. I do not see "tog" too often, but it is very scary. 

Love & Bass


----------



## Battou (Jun 26, 2008)

lol OMG I can't tell you how long this Idea has ben fluttering around in me head.


----------



## MarcusM (Jun 26, 2008)

These are hilarious, did you think of all these yourself, Alpha?

How about:

*Snapshot (snapshotty)* - 'polite' term used to let someone know their photo's quality looks to be that of a novice rather than saying what they really think it looks like - dogs**t


----------



## notelliot (Jun 27, 2008)

*megapixies* - common in most digital cameras; responsible for collecting information to represent a photograph.


----------



## Arch (Jun 27, 2008)

I am always amused by people that put a whole host of titles after thier name to make themselves look more important... i mean 'BA Hons' etc is acceptable becuase it takes years of work and a non bias institution to give you that title... but there are MANY groups, committees and organizations that you simply pay an anual fee to be part of, which frankly anyone can do...

My favourite pi$$ take of this kind of thing is taken from an episode of Red Dwarf (and iv used this before on a snobby site) where Rimmers name is followed by a series of acronyms..... 

Arnold Rimmer Bsc, Ssc. *




* Bronze swimming certificate
   Silver swimming Certificate


:greenpbl:


----------



## Village Idiot (Jun 27, 2008)

Alpha said:


> *Strobist*- One who thinks he/she can conquer the ****ing universe with e/i-TTL and defies anyone to disagree.


 
You have to come up with something better than that. Strobist in the new internet cult term deals with off camera flashes, mainly speed lights and mainly in manual mode. They're strill going to conquer the ****ing universe.


----------



## Apex (Jun 27, 2008)

*Professional-*Anyone with a white lens.


----------



## Patm1313 (Jun 27, 2008)

I laughed. The D40 as its flaws, but all in all it's a pretty good camera IMHO.


----------



## Patm1313 (Jun 27, 2008)

*Professional*- Anyone who needs another tripod/monopole to hold their lens up.


----------



## Apex (Jun 27, 2008)

*Bellows - *A device used by old photographers, the purpose is still unknown.


----------



## Apex (Jun 27, 2008)

*Myspace photo - *A self portrait photo usually taken with the camera up high facing down towards the subject. Kissing/serious/emo faces usually apply.  (Shiny stardust text is optional)


----------



## Battou (Jun 27, 2008)

Apex said:


> *Bellows - *A device used by old photographers, the purpose is still unknown.



 I have a bellows

*APS* - Antiquated "Pics" System

*Hobbiest* - the guy in the park taking pictures of trees

*Professional* - the guy with the black camera in a white room

*P&S* - (_Piss and Shit_), A substandard application of a dSLR  and/or compact camera


----------



## Apex (Jun 27, 2008)

*Lense* - _see lens_


----------



## dEARlEADER (Jun 27, 2008)

*Watermark* - The official seal of a professional photographer of any skill level (_ie - John Smith Photography_).  Aspiring amateurs must prove their professionalism and skill by installing a watermark on the lower corner of an image.  Generally speaking, a larger watermark signifies a greater degree of professionalism.


----------



## someguy5 (Jun 27, 2008)

*Kenrockwell.com* - THE leading authority on all things photography.

*Lens Hood* - A peice of plastic used by 'Professionals' to make their cameras bigger and call more attention to themselves.


----------



## dEARlEADER (Jun 27, 2008)

*Critique *- see _"attaboy"_


----------



## dEARlEADER (Jun 27, 2008)

*Attaboy* - _see "critique"_


----------



## dEARlEADER (Jun 27, 2008)

*FAQ* - A compilation of resourceful information designed to help people who don't use FAQ's


----------



## Apex (Jun 27, 2008)

*Megapixel* - Single-handedly *THE  *most important factor in choosing a digital camera.  Having less than 10 megapixels reportedly renders the images unusable.

*looks down and shakes head* those poor poor film shooters


----------



## dEARlEADER (Jun 27, 2008)

*Reg* - The art of responding to the poster in a snippy and deprecating fashion.

(Warning: "Regging" the OP can throw threads into disarray and/or a locked state)


----------



## Alpha (Jun 27, 2008)

*Peanut Slave*- An optical trigger so cheap that you won't feel bad about eating it when it fails. Great snack for sports photographers at baseball games.


----------



## dEARlEADER (Jun 27, 2008)

*JPEG* - The best format to use in photography.  JPEG format has no equals.
*
RAW* - The best format to use in photography.  RAW format has no equals.

*Nikon* - The best and most popular manufacturer of DSLR cameras.  Nikon products have no equals.

*Canon* - The best and most popular manufacturer of DSLR cameras.  Canon products have no equals.


----------



## MarcusM (Jun 27, 2008)

dEARlEADER said:


> *Nikon* - The best and most popular manufacturer of DSLR cameras.  Nikon products have no equals.


HEY! I take much offense to this...oh, wait...


> *Canon* - The best and most popular manufacturer of DSLR cameras.  Canon products have no equals.



...nevermind.


----------



## dEARlEADER (Jun 27, 2008)

MarcusM said:


> HEY! I take much offense to this...oh, wait...
> 
> 
> ...nevermind.




did you just Reg me?


----------



## BoblyBill (Jun 27, 2008)

dEARlEADER said:


> *Critique *- see _"attaboy"_


 


dEARlEADER said:


> *Attaboy* - _see "critique"_


 


dEARlEADER said:


> Reg - The art of responding to the poster in a snippy and deprecating fashion.
> 
> (Warning: "Regging" the OP can throw threads into disarray and/or a locked state)


 


dEARlEADER said:


> did you just Reg me?


 
LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## reg (Jun 27, 2008)

dEARlEADER said:


> *Reg* - The art of responding to the poster in a snippy and deprecating fashion.
> 
> (Warning: "Regging" the OP can throw threads into disarray and/or a locked state)


----------



## dEARlEADER (Jun 27, 2008)

reg said:


>



lol... FWIW when I see you've posted on a thread I open it right away just to see what you'll say next....

plus... i know your thick skinned enough to handle it which is why I made this joke...


----------



## Miaow (Jun 27, 2008)

*Sensor* - something one wishes would also sense when the picture isn't going to work right (composition wise lol)


----------



## dEARlEADER (Jun 27, 2008)

*Noob* - Entry level photographer with over sharpening afflictions.


----------



## Garbz (Jun 27, 2008)

*Alpha* - Forum member who starts an endless array of entertaining posts on photography forums.


----------



## K_Pugh (Jun 28, 2008)

dEARlEADER said:


> *Noob* - Entry level photographer with over sharpening afflictions.



*F-Stop* - Something someone should say to Noobs about sharpening.


----------



## MarcusM (Jun 28, 2008)

Apex said:


> *Lense* - _see lens_


 
Amen!!!


----------



## TamiyaGuy (Jun 28, 2008)

Alpha said:


> *D40*- Camera named after 40 things it&#8217;s terrible at shooting.


To even out the scores a little for us Nikonians :

*Canon 300D*: See description for _D40_, but replace "40" with "300". (can also be applied to any camera model by any manufacturer).

*"L" lens/"Gold Ring" lens*: over-used phrase to define how much of a _professional_ you are. Also denotes how large your photography penis is :lmao:.


----------



## Senor Hound (Jun 30, 2008)

*Flickr:*  Place where people go to look at photos of fuzzy animals and scantily-clad women.  synonyms:  Photobucket


----------



## Miaow (Jun 30, 2008)

*Zoom Lens* - Most often used to catch pictures of those creatures that are most likely to zoom away if they spy you.

*Polarising Filter* - Sunglasses for your lens


----------



## RMThompson (Jun 30, 2008)

Snob - Photographer more worried about other photographer's terms than their own pictures.

I'm not saying... I'm just saying...


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Jul 1, 2008)

*Circle of confusion:* a group of photographers trying to define depth of field, sharpness, etc. 
(Actually read it TPF, elsewhere)


----------



## someguy5 (Jul 1, 2008)

*lomography* - An excuse to call a ****ty picture "art".


----------



## Battou (Jul 1, 2008)

*Prime Lens* - A zoom lens that requires the user to psycally walk toward the subject to get closer and narrow the field of view.

*One shot HDR* - Film Photography


----------



## Apex (Jul 1, 2008)

Battou said:


> *Prime Lens* - A zoom lens that requires the user to psycally walk toward the subject to get closer and narrow the field of view.


 
Ex. "Whats a prime lens? You mean it doesnt zoom? Your camera sucks!"


----------



## SpeedTrap (Jul 1, 2008)

*Screwed* - what you are when that new 16 gig card you bought to look professional fails after a full day of shooting, This term can apply to any piece of critical equipment you did not have the foresight to carry a backup for.


----------



## kundalini (Jul 1, 2008)

*Shot Burst* - The consumption of 4 or 5 shots of Tequila (or name your poison) in rapid succession where upon reviewing the portrait photo session just completed and realize you forgot to check your ISO setting beforehand.


----------



## MarcusM (Jul 1, 2008)

kundalini said:


> *Shot Burst* - The consumption of 4 or 5 shots of Tequila (or name your poison) in rapid succession where upon reviewing the portrait photo session just completed and realize you forgot to check your ISO setting beforehand.


----------



## SpeedTrap (Jul 1, 2008)

*Unsharp Mask* &#8211; The Photographers saving grace for non sharp images, usually used after *Shot Burst*


----------



## SpeedTrap (Jul 1, 2008)

*Dragging the Shutter* &#8211; the general demeanor of a photographer at a Sunday morning shoot after a night of *Shot Bursts*


----------



## icassell (Jul 1, 2008)

Sensor: What should be done with alot of the pictures out there ...

Filter: (see sensor)

Shutter: What I do when I look at alot of the stuff that comes out of my camera


----------



## icassell (Jul 1, 2008)

Film: An early form of sensor


----------



## icassell (Jul 1, 2008)

Bulk Loader: What you used in the days before 8 Gig CF cards


----------



## Patm1313 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Anti-Shake:* Ritalin


----------



## reg (Jul 1, 2008)

Patm1313 said:


> *Anti-Shake:* Ritalin



Maybe if you actually HAVE Add... but I am aware of quite a few of my fellow actors  (I am involved in theatre too) taking them as a VERY POTENT pickmeup. It's a powerful stimulant, and only calms those who already have ADD. 

Just a friendly warning before anybody goes out and does anything crazy before an important shoot....


----------



## seamus14 (Jul 2, 2008)

reg said:


> Maybe if you actually HAVE Add... but I am aware of quite a few of my fellow actors  (I am involved in theatre too) taking them as a VERY POTENT pickmeup. It's a powerful stimulant, and only calms those who already have ADD.
> 
> Just a friendly warning before anybody goes out and does anything crazy before an important shoot....



Never had the urge till now; thanks for the tip.


----------



## reg (Jul 2, 2008)

seamus14 said:


> Never had the urge till now; thanks for the tip.



Glad I could help, buddy!!

:thumbup:


----------



## lomo (Jul 2, 2008)

*Water*, *water*, *every* where, *Nor* any *drop to drink*.


----------



## RMThompson (Jul 2, 2008)

*Film Shooting:* Clearly antiquated method that is outdated and cannot create the same results as digital. For amatuers only.

*Digital Shooting:* Clearly new technology that is underdeveloped and cannot create the same results as film. For amatuers only.


----------



## Battou (Jul 2, 2008)

*IS* (_Image Stabilization_) - Lazy mans tripod

*Monopod* - Tripod with birth defects

*Tripod* - Poor mans image stabilization


----------



## RMThompson (Jul 2, 2008)

lomo said:


> *deviantART* - pretentious ART.


 
Interestingly enough, I somehow think that when someone calls an entire group of THOUSANDS of artists pretentious... they might be the ones who are being a tad pretentious.


----------



## icassell (Jul 2, 2008)

Reversing Ring: What you wish you had when you miss that great shot


----------



## Battou (Jul 2, 2008)

*Underexposure* - nice way to say that she has to much clothing on.

*Overexposure* - nice way to say that he has to little clothing on.


----------



## Patm1313 (Jul 2, 2008)

reg said:


> Maybe if you actually HAVE Add... but I am aware of quite a few of my fellow actors  (I am involved in theatre too) taking them as a VERY POTENT pickmeup. It's a powerful stimulant, and only calms those who already have ADD.
> 
> Just a friendly warning before anybody goes out and does anything crazy before an important shoot....



It's a joke. I'm not suggesting that anybody go pop pills to calm themselves down.


----------



## chris (Jul 2, 2008)

*Armature Photographer*
(1) a photographer who does not make a living from photography
(2) a photographer who photographs the rotating coil or coils of a dynamo or electric motor

*Professional Photographer*
an armature photographer who once got a friend or relative to pay for a photograph to be printed


----------



## icassell (Jul 2, 2008)

SpeedTrap said:


> *Unsharp Mask*  The Photographers saving grace for non sharp images, usually used after *Shot Burst*



I thought that is what you wear so people don't recognize the one who took the unsharp pictures ...


----------



## lomo (Jul 2, 2008)

RMThompson said:


> Interestingly enough, I somehow think that when someone calls an entire group of THOUSANDS of artists pretentious... they might be the ones who are being a tad pretentious.



Ironic.


----------



## icassell (Jul 2, 2008)

lomo said:


> Ironic.




Isn't that a style of Greek Column?


----------



## lomo (Jul 2, 2008)

icassell said:


> Isn't that a style of Greek Column?



Eye rolling on standby.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jul 2, 2008)

Battou said:


> *Underexposure* - nice way to say that she has to much clothing on.
> 
> *Overexposure* - nice way to say that he has to little clothing on.


----------



## RMThompson (Jul 2, 2008)

lomo said:


> Ironic.


 
Right? I'M the pretentious one? 

I'm not going to argue that, but my point stands. Pointing out an entire website filled with millions of users, and tens of millions works of "art" as being pretentious is a bit extreme, don't you think?

Besides, its nothing more than a gallery, and I would assume you probably offended a few people by posting that those that use it are classified pretentious.

But, then again, as I pointed out - there is something inherently wrong with users of a forum who dedicate time out to poke fun at those less knowledgeable/less skilled then they are. Sure this thread is fun to make puns of certain things, but a few posts are personal attacks - and thats the reason the TPF is not what it once was.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 2, 2008)

Don't you hijack my thread.

I will slap you silly.

All of you.


----------



## lomo (Jul 3, 2008)

RMThompson said:


> Right? I'M the pretentious one?
> 
> I'm not going to argue that, but my point stands. Pointing out an entire website filled with millions of users, and tens of millions works of "art" as being pretentious is a bit extreme, don't you think?
> 
> ...



I think your reaction is a bit extreme, and I hardly think my comment offended these "millions" of users. If 'they' are true "artists" then surely they don't need the ratification of others. Well that is how I feel about my deviantART work anyway.

It was a JOKE, don't be so thin-skinned and sensitive, and to call it a "personal attack" is just daft.

I mean someone posted a derogatory comment about Lomography, but did I get offended? NO, because what would be the point. I think this thread should be taken in good humour, and people like YOU should chillax a bit and not take it so seriously.

ps: And no of course I don't think everything on deviantART is pretenious, this thread just reminded me of a magazine article I read recently which heavily voiced the opinion that "those that can't use deviantART".


----------



## kundalini (Jul 3, 2008)

*ISO Sensitivity* - *I*solated *S*ocial *O*xymoron; an attempt of hilarity in an OFF TOPIC internet forum and ruffling someone's feathers followed by a direct attack by the 'offended', followed by a rebuff from the originator of the first comment. The end result usually highjacks the thread. See Sarcasm.


Can we get on with it?


----------



## Apex (Jul 3, 2008)

*Bokeh *(unknown pronunciation) - That blurry stuff behind the person you just took a photo of.


----------



## Battou (Jul 4, 2008)

*Flash Sync* - Simultanious blouse lifting involving three or more women

*View camera* - An action taken by those who can not afford a dSLR


----------



## Senor Hound (Jul 4, 2008)

Patm1313 said:


> It's a joke. I'm not suggesting that anybody go pop pills to calm themselves down.



Yeah.  Besides, Valium works much better for *In-Body Stabilization* 

*Adobe RGB:*  What you use when you want your shots to look like they're made out of clay.

*Depth of Field Preview:  *Device that tells you how deep the field of grass, hay, or flowers is you're about to take a photo of. Measures from fence to fence, usually in meters (Pentax reads in feet).

*Exposure Bracketing:* When taking a shot of a model, shows you what she would look like without a shirt on and also with a coat on.  Can be adjusted to remove bra/add parka, etc.

*Photoshop:  *When you mess up a photo really bad, this is where you go to buy one you can call your own.


----------



## Battou (Jul 4, 2008)

*Exif data* - Common Typo for a map showing one how to leave the room


----------



## rufus5150 (Jul 4, 2008)

*Natural Light Photographer* -- Photographer who can't afford off camera flash.


----------



## Mike_E (Jul 4, 2008)

F-Stop= Divorce Lawyer.


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Jul 4, 2008)

> *IS* (_Image Stabilization_) - Lazy mans tripod
> 
> *Monopod* - Tripod with birth defects
> 
> *Tripod* - Poor mans image stabilization


 


Best ones yet!


----------



## icassell (Jul 4, 2008)

Focusing Ring -- A bunch of crooks with cameras

Zoom -- What the focusing ring (see above) does when they get caught


----------



## Battou (Jul 6, 2008)

*Light painting* - A teenagers twist on motion blur

*Motion Blur* - Happens with too much suger

*Loose Canon* - Slang for "the kid drops his camrea"

*Howitzer* - A long range canon


----------



## icassell (Jul 6, 2008)

*Ultra Wide Angle* What happens to the person who sits around all day reading TPF instead of getting outside and shooting ...


----------



## Battou (Jul 6, 2008)

*Super Macro* - Title given to the guy who made well over two thousand meaningful posts on a photography forum within the first year.


----------



## The Dread Pirate Robins (Jul 6, 2008)

*Cable Release* - turning off the TV, perhaps to go outside and shoot some photos.


----------



## icassell (Jul 6, 2008)

*Red Eye* Photographic proof that children really are demons.


----------



## Battou (Jul 6, 2008)

*Myspace portrait* - A photo of ones cameras flash in action


----------



## icassell (Jul 6, 2008)

*Ballhead, Quick Release, Hot Shoe* Belonging to a category of terms which cannot be discussed here


----------



## Battou (Jul 6, 2008)

icassell said:


> *Ballhead, Quick Release, Hot Shoe* Belonging to a category of terms which cannot be discussed here



 Dammit you got me there


----------



## Battou (Jul 6, 2008)

*Technical Photography* - the art of taking photographs by knowing more about the camera than how to photograph.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jul 31, 2008)

This thread seems to lack the cynicism of the original _Devil's Dictionary_ by Ambrose Bierce.
So breathing new life into the corpse...

*Amateur Photographer*
Someone who seeks to excuse their lack of knowledge about the subject by claiming they only do it for fun.

*Professional Photographer*
An amateur photographer who believes that they now know all about photography because they get money for doing it.

*Digital Photography*
A method of taking pictures that requires no more brain cells than can be counted on the fingers of one hand. Hence the use of the word 'digital'.

*Photoshop*
The modern equivalent of the Philosopher&#8217;s Stone believed by many to be a way of turning garbage into gold.

*Photography*
A means of producing life-like images for people with no artistic talent but with lots of artistic pretensions.

*Camera*
A box with a hole in it that some believe to be magical.

*Professional Camera*
An expensive box with a hole in it that some believe to be the Holy Grail.

*Alternative Processes*
The manual equivalent of Photoshop.

*Ego*
A quality akin to self-importance possessed by both amateur and professional photographers that increases in size exponentially with the amount of equipment owned, whilst being in inverse proportion to their talent.

*Composition*
The Rule of Thirds.


----------



## Yemme (Aug 1, 2008)

This thread is hilarious... Keep em coming!:lmao:

*Gets out notepad and pen*



Alpha said:


> *Second Shooter*- A wedding photographer&#8217;s *****.
> 
> *GWC*- a) Guy With Camera
> b) One who poses as a photographer in order to photograph nude or semi-nude women and then masturbates to his own portfolio.


----------



## Moglex (Aug 2, 2008)

K_Pugh said:


> *F-Stop* - Something someone should say to Noobs about sharpening.


----------



## Moglex (Aug 2, 2008)

*Darkroom* Place to go and lie down after wrestling for hours with Paintshop trying to optimise your digital printing.


----------



## Yemme (Aug 3, 2008)

rufus5150 said:


> *Natural Light Photographer* -- Photographer who can't afford off camera flash.



:lmao: That would be me.


----------



## icassell (Aug 3, 2008)

*sync cord *-- used to open the drain


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Aug 4, 2008)

RAw - radically awful whitebalance

Jpeg - justify pursuing envisioned G.A.S


----------



## THORHAMMER (Aug 4, 2008)

Net Trolls - (or Forum Underpass Lurkers)

Where people make up make believe dictionaries to try to figure out subjects that are over their heads.



Come on, if you can laugh at the other ones, you can surely laugh at yourselves !!! muhahahahaha..


----------



## Meysha (Aug 4, 2008)

*Blur / Blurry* _(used when critiquing a photo)_ - Your photos must never ever have blur. If they have blur anywhere they are bad photos.

*Camera Strap* - Besides the colour of your lens and the size of the lens, the camera strap is the next best indicator of penis size. Note: Inversely proportional.


----------



## deudeu (Aug 4, 2008)

*Macro photography: *type of photography that is produced by people that are too old or lazy to get out of their garden.


----------



## bigalbest (Aug 4, 2008)

Man this is some funny stuff, most of it even applies to me.


----------



## tron (Aug 5, 2008)

fisheye-see 'myspace'


----------



## saltface (Aug 5, 2008)

*Sepia:* Technique used to mask bad/incorrect lighting.

*Dawn:* Not to be confused with sunrise; The time wherein the sky gets lighter, thereby ruining a six-hour star trails shot, even though you woke up at 5:00am.


----------



## icassell (Aug 5, 2008)

*Pentax* -- What the IRS charges writers


----------



## saltface (Aug 5, 2008)

Some more (a personal rant):

*Duraflame Log*: device used by a**holes to destructively mar and blacken national monuments. (These do have a side effect of lighting the same with deep red and orange light).

*Mike Fatali*: Photographer, see also _Duraflame Log_.


----------



## icassell (Aug 5, 2008)

*Ansel Adams *-- What makes most photographers give up on landscape photography


----------



## saltface (Aug 5, 2008)

icassell said:


> *Ansel Adams *-- What makes most photographers give up on landscape photography


 
Does anybody else not find ol' Ansel not that amazing? I mean he was a great photographer and had some major technology obstacles to overcome, but I've never seen an Ansel Adams that takes my breath away.


----------



## reg (Aug 5, 2008)

saltface said:


> Does anybody else not find ol' Ansel not that amazing? I mean he was a great photographer and had some major technology obstacles to overcome, but I've never seen an Ansel Adams that takes my breath away.



Not even this?

I think a lot of his stuff looks similar, and I'm not really a "typical landscape" person anyway, but to reject Ansel as one of the masters is for a golfer to say that Jack Nicklaus is just a weekend player, or for a painter to say that Van Gogh was an overrated drama queen.

There's definitely something to be said for a 4ft x 4ft print from an original 8x10 negative in an art gallery as opposed to an online photo or mass produced poster, too. A lot of it is the amazing detail he captured on large format.


----------



## saltface (Aug 5, 2008)

reg said:


> Not even this?
> 
> I think a lot of his stuff looks similar, and I'm not really a "typical landscape" person anyway, but to reject Ansel as one of the masters is for a golfer to say that Jack Nicklaus is just a weekend player, or for a painter to say that Van Gogh was an overrated drama queen.
> 
> There's definitely something to be said for a 4ft x 4ft print from an original 8x10 negative in an art gallery as opposed to an online photo or mass produced poster, too. A lot of it is the amazing detail he captured on large format.


 
It's a very nice shot, but I'm more impressed by what he did with what he had than by comparing his work to modern photographers.


----------



## icassell (Aug 5, 2008)

saltface said:


> It's a very nice shot, but I'm more impressed by what he did with what he had than by comparing his work to modern photographers.



No accounting for taste and, when it comes to the arts, each is entitled to his own opinion. All I can say is that I disagree with you.  And, as for modern vs. old photogs, I have seen very few still-life images that match the sensuality of Edward Weston's peppers.


----------



## saltface (Aug 5, 2008)

icassell said:


> No accounting for taste and, when it comes to the arts, each is entitled to his own opinion. All I can say is that I disagree with you. And, as for modern vs. old photogs, I have seen very few still-life images that match the sensuality of Edward Weston's peppers.


 
That one I can agree with.
But back to the topic at hand:
*Security*: Government-backed organization dedicated to the conservation of film and memory cards.


----------



## icassell (Aug 5, 2008)

*Crop* -- What you use to move the horse out of the background of your image.


----------



## saltface (Aug 5, 2008)

*C&C*: A trap to get TPF'ers to look at your kids on vacation.


----------



## Bifurcator (Aug 5, 2008)

saltface said:


> Does anybody else not find ol' Ansel not that amazing? I mean he was a great photographer and had some major technology obstacles to overcome, but I've never seen an Ansel Adams that takes my breath away.



How many of his shots have you seen?  BTW, his portraiture also ROCKS!  Like the album and cover art for "Book Ends" (among others) by Simon & Garfunkel.

If you've only seen 10 or 20 of his landscapes you're missing out. There are 100's and 100's and his "popular" ones are usually not his best. In fact it seems to me that the worse it is the more popular it was. <shrug>


----------



## Bifurcator (Aug 5, 2008)

Here's a pretty good one from the wiki commons and suitable for non-profit distribution for the purpose of discussion and etc.:







"The Tetons and the Snake River" - Ansel Adams (1942)​



By far not one of his best imo though I would say this is his average work quality.


----------



## Tiberius47 (Aug 16, 2008)

Miaow said:


> *Sensor* - something one wishes would also sense when the picture isn't going to work right (composition wise lol)



I'm going to add to this....

*Sensor* - (1) something one wishes would also sense when the picture isn't going to work right (composition wise lol)
(2) a device used to attract dust to avoid it contaminating other parts of the camera.  (No one wants a dusty print button....


----------



## Jedo_03 (Aug 16, 2008)

Good thread..

How about...
*Black & White* - best way to convert an image when:
a) the colours come out crap
b) you can't figure out how to remove a colour cast
c) you want others to think you are uber-professional

Jedo


----------



## holga girl (Aug 16, 2008)

notelliot said:


> *megapixies* - common in most digital cameras; responsible for collecting information to represent a photograph.



for the past 11 years, i sold cameras to novice p&s customers. allow me to correct you on the term. megapixels is actually megapickles. (as commonly referred to by p&s customers)

who knew pickles could take such great pictures.


----------



## pm63 (Aug 16, 2008)

*DSLR* - an awe-inspiring Holy Grail to which your average P+S snapshooter can only aspire to and stares at in wonder. ANY shot that will "not come out" on a P+S is guaranteed to work on a DSLR. Also is the full explanation as to why some are better at photography than others.

*P+S*: Happy-meal camera. Used as an ego-boost for DSLR owners.


----------



## icassell (Aug 16, 2008)

*Enlarger* -- Something used to make crummy little images into crummy big pictures.


----------



## icassell (Aug 16, 2008)

*Tilt/Shift* -- A dance photographers do in order to get the exact composition they are seeking.


----------



## icassell (Aug 16, 2008)

*ISO * - an evil adjustment put on cameras by the manufacturers to test the photographer's memory


----------



## icassell (Aug 16, 2008)

*Xenon* -- A planet in a distant galaxy that manufactures flash equipment


----------



## icassell (Aug 16, 2008)

*Soft* -- Something that every critic ascribes to your images


----------



## icassell (Aug 16, 2008)

*Macro* -- A method of making ugly and scary bugs uglier and scarier


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 2, 2008)

how the post count going?


----------



## Joves (Sep 2, 2008)

(Ghastly) Krueger said:


> *Circle of confusion:* a group of photographers trying to define depth of field, sharpness, etc.
> (Actually read it TPF, elsewhere)


 B) Photographers arguing over which is better to use Jpeg or RAW.


----------



## iflynething (Sep 3, 2008)

Apex said:


> *Bokeh *(unknown pronunciation) - That blurry stuff behind the person you just took a photo of.


 
I always wondered what this was........seen it everywhere. Oh, and thanks to you Apex, I now know how to pronounce it 

~Michael~


----------



## icassell (Sep 3, 2008)

*Light Stand* -- A misnomer.  A light stand is not light (especially when topped with a light)


----------



## icassell (Sep 3, 2008)

*Tripod* -- Something to hold your camera while you rummage through your bag for that essential piece of equipment that you were _sure_ you brought with you to the photoshoot (but forgot).


----------



## iflynething (Sep 3, 2008)

*Tele Lens - *a lense with a phone attached to call the professional to figure out how to use your $6,000 camera


~Michael~


----------



## William Petruzzo (Sep 3, 2008)

pm63 said:


> *DSLR* - an awe-inspiring Holy Grail to which your average P+S snapshooter can only aspire to and stares at in wonder. ANY shot that will "not come out" on a P+S is guaranteed to work on a DSLR. Also is the full explanation as to why some are better at photography than others.
> 
> *P+S*: Happy-meal camera. Used as an ego-boost for DSLR owners.



that is so funny. Seriously. Haha


----------



## kundalini (Sep 17, 2008)

*JHF* - Don't phu¢que with me.  *example*


----------



## monkeykoder (Sep 17, 2008)

> *JHF* - Don't phu¢que with me.  *example*



I think he deserves a cookie maybe even a bag of cookies.


----------



## Yemme (Sep 17, 2008)

kundalini said:


> *JHF* - Don't phu¢que with me.  *example*




Damn...   He means business.


----------



## gendarmee (Sep 18, 2008)

Hertz van Rental said:


> This thread seems to lack the cynicism of the original _Devil's Dictionary_ by Ambrose Bierce.
> So breathing new life into the corpse...
> 
> *Amateur Photographer*
> ...



:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## William Petruzzo (Sep 18, 2008)

Someone should make this into a wiki.


----------



## poopingfish (Sep 18, 2008)

LCD- Little square with pretty colors, best appreciated while under the influence of LSD.

Orientation-Photogs have none.

AutoFocus-Makes photogs looked professional, while killing spirit bit by bit. Cant forget the pinky has to be erect to be a pro.

AF Points-Noobs feel it is cool to point these in the air, far from the subject.

Flash-Gives the subject a wonderful pail zombie look, as if they had risen from the grave although we all know we wish they hadnt.

Manual-Joint rap for pot heads. 

Compisition-Goes hand in hand with orientation. The less of this you have, the better you look.

Wheel-The thing you roll with your finger, inevitably making you look like a bad ass around the neighbors children.

All I could think of, I love this thread. Epic GENIOUSS!


----------



## srt86hil (Sep 22, 2008)

*Manual mode* - THE number one mode for badasses

*Auto mode* - The mode for people who upgraded from a P&S because they wanted to look like badasses


----------



## icassell (Sep 22, 2008)

*Camera Strap* -- Device that camera manufacturers use to get noob's to advertise their brand


----------



## esszeeeye (Sep 24, 2008)

K_Pugh said:


> *F-Stop* - Something someone should say to Noobs about sharpening.



Guilty  :hail:


----------



## 50two (Sep 26, 2008)

*composition *left to be abused and disregarded. see *myspace photo*


----------



## 50two (Sep 26, 2008)

*peadophile lense *see *telephoto lense*


----------



## iflynething (Sep 26, 2008)

kundalini said:


> *JHF* - Don't phu¢que with me. *example*


 
I'd like to know what thread that was about. Dang man. JHF, that's awesome

~Michael~


----------



## McQueen278 (Sep 26, 2008)

TS-E Lens;
1.) Lens used by EOS 1 series owners to attract inquiries about the "Knobs" on their lenses.
2.) Rich man's Lens Baby (see also, 50mm f/1 Noctilux)


----------



## kundalini (Jun 24, 2009)

*tpf newbie* - reads a similar thread of a similar thought and begins a similar thread.  Usually starts out new thread titled with What, Where, When or How.  Keywords camera, lens, settings or weddings follow closely behind.


----------

